# Audi RS6 Enhancement Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

*Audi RS6 Enhancement Detail *

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
140 mm Glazing pads
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Chemical Guys Glossworhz Glaze
Chemical Guys Celeste dettaglio v2
Carpro Fixer polish
Carpro eraser
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Bilt Hamber AutoWheels
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

The car driven up from London for me to work on so was pretty dark by the time owner arrived at my unit. The was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.





































Some photos before I start





































I then taped the car up and went round with various yellow 3m pads and Carpro Fixer polish, each panel was given a wipe down with Carpro eraser after polishing to check finish and remove any polishing oils.
I then went round the car and applied a coat of Chemical guys Glossworkz Glaze using the DA and the lake county pad which was left before being buffed using Uber buffing towels.


























































































































































The car was given 2 coats of the Chemical Guys Celeste dettaglio v2 wax leaving wax to bond for 60min and approx 60min between each coat again buffed using Uber buffing towels

The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel

The alloys were sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing.

Exhaust's where cleaned up using Auto Finesse metal polish and 00 grade wire wool




























For the beading fans










Lots of finished shots lol




















































































































































































































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Great work as always mate. Cracking motor.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

The Audi RS6 avant the most fun your dog can have!


Nice write up and shots


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

That looks stunning Shaun, absolutely stunning ! But that Capri just had to be in the Photos again lol


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks great, really deep shine.


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

love the colour well done


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Great job and a awesome car !!


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Late night detailing , great work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Cracking big machine. Certainly takes a while working around them.

Top work as usual.:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great write up, the colour looks so much deeper..nice work.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Lovely job on a nice car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job as always Shaun - such a stunning colour!!

Russ.


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Great turnaround! Clarity restored.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great job and fantastic result.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great work as always Shaun! :thumb:

Gotta love them Audi's


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing Shaun, as above - such a stunning colour brought back to life!

What a beast too, can't beat an Estate with a twin turbo'd Lamborghini engine! Who said the Germans don't have a sense of humour!?!?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Mmm tasty, I can only echo previous comments regarding the car & colour, I love it 

Lovely job too, I`d be rather pleased to say the least if it were mine :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice work

deep and glossy again,just how it should be

looking very smart


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nice work.beautiful colour.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

You get some great cars to work on and from that job its no wonder why. Paint work looks stunning.

How do you apply the Carpro Dlux? I've just bought the kit with the applicator cloth and block and wondering whats best for the parts of the trim which is hard to reach. Can you still get away with a microfiber cloth or does this affect the finish?

Cheers


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

dream car - great work too


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Soul Hudson said:


> You get some great cars to work on and from that job its no wonder why. Paint work looks stunning.
> 
> How do you apply the Carpro Dlux? I've just bought the kit with the applicator cloth and block and wondering whats best for the parts of the trim which is hard to reach. Can you still get away with a microfiber cloth or does this affect the finish?
> 
> Cheers


For more open areas i use the applicator cloth but for the hard to reach areas i have some detailing swabs and various size cotton buds


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

cracking work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work carried, :thumb:.


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the car and the color! Stunning job!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car and finish. Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

love the RS6 and this is stunning!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work buddy.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm a big fan of performance estates so love seeing the RS6 feature in DW write ups. 

You've made this example look fantastic!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I now have a new favourite sporty Audi. Looks fabulous.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice fella, and a good level of correction achieved from an enhancement detail:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great turnaround, love the RS6. Must have cost the owner a fortune in fuel to get to you. Worth it though with the finished pictures.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks much better, 50/50 shows good correction achieved.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work shaun how do you find fixer on vag paint do you use it for singal stage polishing


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

leemckenna said:


> Nice work shaun how do you find fixer on vag paint do you use it for singal stage polishing


I really like it Lee, it goes a good level of correction and finishes down nicely :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome car:argie::thumb:


----------

